# goood apple dealers?



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

Guys a friend of mine is looking at buying a new laptop (mac of course) but doesnt want to buy from apple directly becuase of some previos qualms he's had with them (claims they cheated him out of tech support and wouldnt back up their guarentees... thats another story) so, can you guys give me a listing of toronto apple dealers are reliable? (also if they offer better prices if possible) 

I know about cpUsed so forget that.... any others?¿?

thanks alot
ciao


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

I have used the DVShop for my purchases, Terry Steyn there has been very helpful and the prices are good.

Visit him at dvshop.ca

Very small operation but friendly!


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

thanks, looks good, anyone else?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

i bought my ibook at vistek in october. robert assisted me with my purchase. they have a beautiful store on queen east, and a great cafe across the road!  also easy to get to by ttc.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I am not exactly "in the area", but I have heard good things from friends about First Avenue. They are in Waterloo, though.

http://www.firstavenue.com/


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Of course I work at Carbon, so feel free to take this with a grain of salt, but I don't think I would work here if I didn't think it was the best place in the city to buy a Mac. I bought an iBook at Carbon in the year 2000, and a few months later I was working here.

The fact that Carbon advertises and helps support a great board like ehMac just makes me even more proud to work here.


----------



## ram55 (Jan 24, 2003)

I find Macdoc the best for purchases and extremely great at follow up and technical advice. 


http://macdoc.com/


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

I was just at Compusmart downtown talking with a potential PowerBook buyer for about 45 minutes. I butted in while the clerk was talking to her about the choice between Windows and Mac for Photoshop work.

CompuSmart isn't too bad...just that, in this case, got to make sure that you get the most current machine or else get them to discount their floor models. Their pricing is on par with everyone else, otherwise.


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

I've purchased all of my new Mac stuff from SFU and generally recommend any authorized educational reseller.


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I love it how no-one ever mentions CCS (college & spadina) when referring to apple dealers in the GTA. Any reason?


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

www.macdoc.com
www.carbonation.com
www.creativetechnology.ca


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

IronMac said:


> I was just at Compusmart downtown talking with a potential PowerBook buyer for about 45 minutes. I butted in while the clerk was talking to her about the choice between Windows and Mac for Photoshop work.
> 
> CompuSmart isn't too bad...just that, in this case, got to make sure that you get the most current machine or else get them to discount their floor models. Their pricing is on par with everyone else, otherwise.


I personally do not think compusmart is much of a apple retailer.... just while scanning the site I found them to be selling a powerbook apple care with the iBook...not very smart

and www.carboonation.com .... two different prices for Warcraft III.... whats this world coming too?¿?

ciao


----------



## steveohan (Jun 25, 2004)

did someone mention the other day that none of the retailers offer the education discount. that is correct?

steve.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

I've called a couple, so far I hvn't heard of anyone offering edu. discounts (sides apple themselves) so probably not....

ciao


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Call me 'Sherman' said:


> and www.carboonation.com .... two different prices for Warcraft III.... whats this world coming too?¿?
> 
> ciao


I have sent a note to our webmaster, good eye.

Thanks.


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

I have made personal and business purchases with MacDoc and Carbon. Good service from both.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've dealt with a few retailers and found that in general they are friendly, and more than happy to sell you a mac.

I've bought 5 new macs in the last year and some and referred a number of buddies downtown here to do the same, and nary a problem. I appreciate David's candor in informing you of possible issues of certain models, and even let me take a machine once to try it to make sure it was right.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Pelao said:


> I have made personal and business purchases with MacDoc and Carbon. Good service from both.


Can you compare and contrast the experience with authorized and non-authorize Apple dealers, as well storefront and non-storefront dealers?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

gmark2000 said:


> Can you compare and contrast the experience with authorized and non-authorize Apple dealers, as well storefront and non-storefront dealers?


I certainly can. 

Absolutely no difference or advantage of dealing with an authorized dealer whatsoever.

although your milage may vary, but my personal experience over many new mac purchases in both scenarios I've had far better service overall with my unauthorized dealer who has no storefront.

Although it's fun to go tire kicking in a store. Can't deny that.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Call me 'Sherman' (Nov 21, 2004)

RicktheChemist said:


> Honestly, I think it depends a lot on personal experience. I am a little bias since I worked for a reseller here in Montreal, but I tried my best everyday to satisfy everyone that walked thru the door, but sometimes there was nothing you could do to satisfy someone!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> RtC


Well said.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## SoThatHappened (Jan 29, 2005)

In TO:
best prices: The DV Shop
most knowledgeable: CPUsed
stuff in stock when others are out of stock: Northstar (corner of Bay and Elm St)
best online store: www.mostlymac.com

IMHO.


----------



## PwrBookG4 (Jan 30, 2005)

This is an option I would only recommend for people that are comfortable with it. I but a lot of my Mac stuff from BestBuy. One simple reason. In-store exchange and return policy.

If I find anything that I don't like on anything I buy I have 14 days to exchange it for a new one. No hassels. No problems. 

Again I would never take them there for service or anything else, but for a straight purchase? It's great. And as a side note they do often knock 50 or 100 bucks off every now and then.

After buying an iBook a couple of years ago and having problems with something on the keyboard, the store I bought it from said they would have to send it back to Apple. 4 days old and I'm supposed to have it sent back? Small stores won't exchange defective products, that's my main complaint with local dealers. 

Not sure why BestBuy can but locals can't. Volume perhaps?


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

RicktheChemist said:


> Remember, usually, a reseller wants to stay in business and they want to help you out, but you can't expect miracles when the company behind it is playing hard ball.
> 
> RtC


As I said before...I love Apple products...I just hate the company.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

I have had good experience with with First Ave. Information Systems in Waterloo, ON. Their URL was posted on the first page.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

BobbyFett said:


> I love it how no-one ever mentions CCS (college & spadina) when referring to apple dealers in the GTA. Any reason?


 Okay I'll pipe up about CCS. I think their service department is top notch--great guys, very fast, pleasant and relaxed. Of course when everything's covered under Applecare, I'm a little more relaxed too... 
As for in the store, it's pretty much a crap shoot whether you'll get a nice guy or a complete idiot. They've been better lately, but then again I've needed far less information than I used to!
I've had good dealings with them though, as well as Carbon and DPI (Digital Gary) who are a little more enthusiastic about the whole Mac thing. 
Last time I was there, CPUsed had a little attitude thing going on.


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

*Woody's ONTARIO Mac Dealers List*

I've got a little list going...

Woody's ONTARIO Mac Dealers List


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

jasonwood said:


> I've got a little list going...
> 
> Woody's ONTARIO Mac Dealers List


Nice list Jason. BTW, Willowdale is in Toronto now so you can edit the list as such. (It used to be part of North York.)

I like the name of the Belleville dealer: "Altair". (You have to know about PC history to understand this name.)


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

Of course I'm not objective, but I think where I work, North Star Computer is great place to get a computer. We have a 'do our best' policy with our prices and can be quite flexible (at the least matching Apple). Our staff are enthusiastic and saavy, and we're one of the more central downtown stores (off of Eaton's) and open late...


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Jason Wood is a celebrity, anyone see his photo in the early pages of 'The Cult of Apple'

A great list too!

 You Rock!  

http://www.ehmac.ca/member.php?u=1953


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Cool! Welcome to ehMac, ArtificiaLard  Always good to have more retailers join the tribe.


----------



## ArtificiaLard (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks! I really like the atmosphere of this BB, and think it's a great local community. It's very cool how employees of Mac stores and customers can kind of chat without pretense.


----------



## tango123m (Mar 13, 2005)

*my 2 cents*

I have been to a few apple dealers in Toronto lately. I am trying to sell my dp1.25 and buy a powebook. At Carbon Computing nobody even looked at me. All the salespeople were too busy playing with the hardware and downloading the latest Star Wars trailer to give a ****. When I managed to get someone, they acted like I was interrupting thier day and gave me a crappy quote for my trade in as well. No thanks. At CpUsed (2nd best quote), the staff was split 50/50 with half indifferent and half willing to approach me first and help me out. Still, the vibe here is snobby too, but not as bad as Carbon. AT CSC, I emailed, got a quick and friendly response, the best quote and when I went to talk to the guy who replied to me, he was great. So far CSC has my vote. But I want a 12" powebook and nobody has any right now....


----------



## jasonwood (Oct 19, 2003)

Heart said:


> Jason Wood is a celebrity, anyone see his photo in the early pages of 'The Cult of Apple'
> 
> A great list too!
> 
> You Rock!


LOL... never heard from anybody that saw that photo before! Celebrity eh? It has a nice ring to it! It's actually "Cult of Mac " by the way.

I've since removed the giant Apple logos from the sides of my beetle and replaced them with giant CRUMPLER logos, but the MAC GEEK license plates are still there (after a several-month hiatus following the "mysterious" disappearance of my front plate)...


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

I spent over $7000.00 at Carbon Computing, but dealt with the Extra Bytes saleperson. I had a problem with a piece of equiptment and was not too impressed with the customer service. 

Things where resolved but it did leave a bitter taste towards service.

Maybe this was an isolated case, but I wil take my business to other mac stores from now on. Owning a small business like I do customer service is very important and if you treat your customers with a lack of respect then you will not get repeat business.

I am planning on spending an additional $4000.00 on more equiptment, but I am looking at other mac stores for this.

MacMunchie


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

MacMunchie said:


> if you treat your customers with a lack of disrespect then you will not get repeat business.


Er... check that line there


----------



## MacMunchie (Dec 17, 2003)

Opps!

Thanks,

MacMunchie


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

For the most part, dealer with a smaller independent store than a big-box store is a better option for a Mac user.

A lot of Mac products are considered 'niche' products and not always carried by the larger stores or distributors. If you walk into Future Shop and want something that they do not carry, they can't get it for you.

At Mostly Digital we deal directly with a lot of companies without going to a distributor. Some of our products we source directly from the US. This gives us an edge over the big-box store as we offer more selection and can help you find items taht the larger sores have no interest in helping you with.


----------



## diemodern (Mar 17, 2005)

ram55 said:


> I find Macdoc the best for purchases and extremely great at follow up and technical advice.
> 
> 
> http://macdoc.com/


Well, I almost bought from macdoc ... but I find that

a) the one-two word email replys ridiculous (ie. email:do you have any mac minis in stock - reply: no, call) - wtf?!

b) I am told that a specific model is coming in - get the call - wrong model - then told that model was never coming in

c) keep getting called about an item that I never ordered that's on hold for me

anyways, needless to say - I won't be buying anything from macdoc


www.carbonation.com - all of the bad retailer experiences, I've had the least there


----------



## steadfast (Jul 23, 2004)

it's that old guy again and if I can get my 2 cents worth in I'd like to mention again Creative Technology very highly. Now I haven't been to their Toronto store but, their staff(Toronto's) do spent some weekend time here in Burlington and do a great job. Not to hurt Digital Gary's feelings cause he was first in my heart but they moved too far away


----------



## donnarino (Apr 25, 2005)

I've purchased two used machines from Accurate Technologies before and I've always been happy with them. They sell new stuff too. They are located in willowdale/north of Yonge&Shep area.

http://www.accurate-tech.com


----------

